# Anxiety & Depression



## waltky (Jun 6, 2016)

Anxiety disorders 'need more research'...





*Anxiety disorders 'need more research', says global study*
_Sun, 05 Jun 2016 - Anxiety disorders need more research and women are twice as likely to be affected as men, a global review by University of Cambridge scientists finds._


> Anxiety should be given more attention in mental health research because it is more common than we think, says a global review of the disorder.  Scientists from the University of Cambridge said women, young people under 35 and those with health problems were particularly affected.  They estimate that four out of every 100 people are affected by anxiety.  But the review said more research was needed to find out which other communities were at greatest risk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gracie (Jun 6, 2016)

Have I told you lately that I am glad you are here at usmb, Waltky?


----------



## waltky (Jun 6, 2016)

Ya makin' possum blush...

... Uncle Ferd glad ya here too.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jun 6, 2016)

People who use a combination of prayer and meditation 
tend to find their own ways for dealing with the causes of
their stress and anxiety. The way I summarize it is that
internal FEAR on an individual level comes from unresolved
or unforgiven conflicts carried from the past. When these
are projected onto "other people in relationships" this causes
STRESS by involving at least one other person and their own
fears issues and conflicts, so it compounds.  Then when these
stresses are processed collectively, with larger groups of people
in society and whole institutions, this creates ANXIETY on a collective scale.

When working backwards, to identify the layers of stress and anxiety,
I recommend starting with Mother and Father relationships, then seeing
how these patterns have repeated and projected onto Family relations
and Romantic relations; then collectively work relations and perceptions
of politics, economics and external dynamics.

by meditating on the root causes and praying for forgiveness, letting go,
peace, acceptance and closure, the mind can sort through the steps
and try to take them one at a time.

The process of resolving things can have severe ups and downs of
manic phases and depressive stages, also the stages of grief and recovery.

All this is part of the spiritual process and path to learning growing and changing.

Most symptoms people exhibit are a manifestation of this process that is
unique to each person. but I do see similar patterns in the maternal relations
and paternal relations that repeat and can be projected onto future relations
until the patterns are identified and the person finds ways to manage these.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm probably wrong but their seems to be an uptick in anxiety and depression, first I wonder if this is a result of both illegal and legal drug use over the past 50 years and the resulting generational chromosome mutations of the human species.

Then I say, eh ..


----------



## asheihamei (Jun 6, 2016)

You need to have POSITIVE thinking and love yourself more and more. Exercise, no matter how badly you do not want to do it. Rest and try to laugh. Believe in yourself. Put notes with positive and uplifting thoughts all over the place, so that you will see them all the time. Listen to uplifting music, watch relaxing and pleasant movies. Medication helps, but not on its own. Do the above mentioned things and love yourself. Believe in yourself! You are stronger than you think, since you are able to cope with both an anxiety and depression.


----------



## midcan5 (Jun 6, 2016)

Knowing several people close to me who suffer anxiety I don't think those of us who don't have it can fully understand it? There are moments in life when you may feel anxious but it goes away, for those who suffer, it is physical as well as mental, it often involves panic attacks, heart palpitations, and the need to be still and left alone. That can be a relief and a burden as they need to break out of it. Medication and meditation help. If you view health forums you get a sense of how complex it is for some people.


----------



## waltky (Jun 7, 2016)

New blood test for depression...
*



*
*New blood test targets depression*
_Tue, 07 Jun 2016 - UK scientists have developed a blood test to help doctors pick the best drug for patients with depression._


> Medics currently have to rely on trial and error, meaning around half of the time the first type of antidepressant given fails to work.  The researchers from King's College London say checking a patient's blood could help identify accurate treatment.  Those who test positive for inflammation need more aggressive therapy from the outset, they say.  So far the researchers have tried out their blood test on a small number of volunteers - 140 people with depression.  They say they will need to do a large trial to check how well it might work in the real world.  The blood test, described in the International Journal of Neuropsychopharmacology, is the culmination of years of investigation.  It looks for two specific markers of inflammation - a compound called macrophage migration inhibitory factor (MIF) and another called interleukin-1beta.
> 
> In the study, patients with high levels of these markers were unlikely to respond to conventional, commonly prescribed SSRI and tricyclic antidepressants.  Lead researcher Prof Carmine Pariante said this knowledge could help tailor treatment to the individual.  "About a third of patients might have these inflammatory markers and they would be people we might encourage to go on more aggressive treatment."  Antidepressants are safe but they can have side effects.  Prof Pariante said: "We would not want to go in prescribing too much medicine if it's not necessary, but we would want to escalate people sooner rather than later if they need it."
> 
> ...


----------



## anotherlife (Jun 7, 2016)

It is possible that the national anxiety level is much higher now than ever before, because the existential safeguards of social services are transferred away completely to outsiders, and regular people get no insurance for anything any more.


----------



## Alex. (Jun 8, 2016)

emilynghiem said:


> People who use a combination of prayer and meditation
> tend to find their own ways for dealing with the causes of
> their stress and anxiety. The way I summarize it is that
> internal FEAR on an individual level comes from unresolved
> ...


"People who use a combination of prayer and meditation
tend to find their own ways for dealing with the causes of
their stress and anxiety."

Could not agree more. Never underestimate the power of prayer and meditation.

Many answers we have at our fingertips if only we look and ask.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jun 8, 2016)

Alex. said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > People who use a combination of prayer and meditation
> ...


Two of my friends told me they see it as talking TO God/the Universe for help and wisdom is the purpose of Prayer, and sitting still and letting God's wisdom answer is the purpose of meditation. So they saw it as a two way conversation or process. I also see it as three way, that when we share prayer and exchanges of insights and corrections, we are editing and implementing these insights into actions to direct our relations. So it multiplies from there in thought word and actions. Humans collectively influence each other by our social and spiritual interconnections on many levels, conscious and unconscious. The highs and lows we feel are like the tide of energy going in and out. As we open up and normalize the flow, we will see less extremes of droughts here and tsunamis there, but flowing water that sustains life everywhere in harmony. We pray for this peace and we receive it the more we forgive the storms and disasters in life along the way. We are all growing together, but each on our own unique paths. How much better that we support each other to walk and run instead of stumbling. We can win the race together. And celebrate victory for all.


----------



## Alex. (Jun 8, 2016)

emilynghiem said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...



I also see it as dialog where prayer is asking and meditation listening. It takes a great deal of time to actually trust the process because as with a y relationship it grows and deeps with time, _if I allow it._

There are times that the answer I get is silence and even more than that a "dark night of the soul" as discussed by the Trappist monk Thomas Merton. That is an especially difficult time and somewhat painful.


----------



## waltky (Jun 8, 2016)

'these drugs is so bad the researchers cannot be sure if any are truly effective or safe'...




*Study: Most antidepressants don't work for young patients*
_Jun 8,`16 -- Scientists say most antidepressants don't work for children or teenagers with major depression, some may be unsafe, and the quality of evidence about these drugs is so bad the researchers cannot be sure if any are truly effective or safe._


> In the biggest analysis yet conducted of previously published studies, researchers studied 14 antidepressants and found only one drug that seemed to be useful.  "We now have a hierarchy of pharmaceutical treatments and the only one that is better than placebo and other drugs is Prozac," said Dr. Andrea Cipriani of the University of Oxford, one of the study authors. He said psychological treatment such as behavioral therapy should be tried before prescribing drugs, echoing the recommendations of some current guidelines.
> 
> Cipriani and colleagues analyzed 34 drug trials that included more than 5,000 patients. Of those, 22 studies were paid for by pharmaceutical companies.  The scientists called the quality of the evidence in the research they studied "very low" - so low that they said their findings weren't enough to change how patients are treated. The authors cautioned that their results were based on flawed trials and that they couldn't figure out whether or not the drugs were truly effective or gauge the impact of serious side effects.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jul 19, 2016)

Children of Same-Sex ‘Parents’ Twice As Likely to Be Depressed...




*Study: Children of Same-Sex ‘Parents’ Twice As Likely to Be Depressed*
_July 19, 2016 |  A recent study by Donald Paul Sullins, a research professor at the Catholic University of America, Department of Sociology, reveals that children raised by same-sex parents are twice as likely to suffer delayed-onset depression as their peers raised by heterosexual parents._


> Specifically, "[a]t age 28, the adults raised by same-sex parents were at over twice the risk of depression as persons raised by man-woman parents," reads the study abstract.  “As the first study to examine children raised by same-sex parents into adulthood," says Sullins, "this exploratory study aims to contribute new information for understanding the effects of same-sex parenting through the life course transition into early adulthood."  The research article is entitled, Invisible Victims: Delayed Onset Depression Among Adults With Same-Sex Parents, and was published in the journal Depression Research and Treatment.
> 
> The study followed a representative sample of Americans from adolescence through young adulthood, interviewing the subjects at ages 15, 22, and 28. This “longitudinal” approach allowed Sullins to test the long-term effects of homosexual parenting on children.  Sullins used data from the National Longitudinal Study of Adolescent to Adult Health (“Add Health”), which monitors the development of a sample of Americans from age 15 to 28, to ensure his sample would be as representative as possible.  The study found that children raised by homosexual parents were more than twice as likely to be depressed as adults as were their peers raised by opposite-sex parents.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Jul 29, 2016)

Granny says stretchin' is good fer depression...




*Stretching may ease women's depression and menopause symptoms*
_July 28, 2016 - Stretching just 10 minutes a day might help ease menopause and depression symptoms in middle-aged women, a small study suggests._


> “Light-intensity exercises such as stretching have not been previously evaluated for its impact on menopausal and depressive symptoms,” lead researcher Yuko Kai told Reuters Health by email.  Forty Japanese women, ages 40 to 61 years, participated in the study at the Physical Fitness Research Institute, Meiji Yasuda Life Foundation of Health and Welfare in Tokyo.  Twenty of the women were randomly assigned to stretch 10 minutes a day before bedtime for three weeks. The other 20 were instructed to remain sedentary before bed.  The research team evaluated the women’s menopausal symptoms using 10 questions about vasomotor symptoms (such as hot flashes and chills), psychological symptoms (including mood and sleep disturbances) and body aches.
> 
> They used a separate set of questions to evaluate symptoms of depression.  At the start, the groups were generally similar. More than half the participants were postmenopausal and nearly two-thirds had depression. Most of the women were not physically active.  On average, the stretching group stretched about five days per week.  Overall, the women in the stretching group had improved scores on both sets of questions after the three-week study period, compared to the group that didn’t stretch before bed.  The frequency of hot flashes wasn’t different in the two groups, however.  While stretching before bed isn’t a bad idea, Dr. JoAnn Pinkerton, executive director of The North American Menopause Society, told Reuters Health by email, “it is impossible to tell if the positive effect found from stretching on menopausal and depressive symptoms was due to the stretching, the increased movement, or not doing whatever they normally do during the 10 minutes before bed such as eat, smoke or drink, etc.”  Pinkerton said the results would have been more interesting if the comparison group had been assigned a task to do before bedtime, to see if it was the stretching itself that was helpful or just the fact of doing something before bed.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Aug 3, 2016)

Half a million people should be a pretty good sampling...




*Researchers Target 15 Genetic Regions Associated with Depression*
_ August 01, 2016 - In a major development toward the understanding of the biology of depression, researchers have identified 15 regions of the human genome associated with depressive illness._


> Investigators conducted what's known as genome-wide association studies involving nearly 500,000 people, comparing genetic variations of those who said they had suffered from depressive symptoms with people who said they had not.  The newly discovered regions will give scientists places to look in the human genome where specific depression genes may lurk.  Until now, it's been a challenge identifying genes that are responsible for mood disorders because of the hundreds of thousands of genetic variants that scientists suspect are involved.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yiostheoy (Aug 3, 2016)

They make prescription drugs for this.

The neurotic builds castles in the air.

The psychotic moves into the castles.

The psychiatrist collects the rent.

Psych 101.


----------



## yiostheoy (Aug 3, 2016)

Alex. said:


> emilynghiem said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...


Prayer is when you talk to God.

Schizophrenia is when God talks to you.

Voices in your head.

Same as Muhammad.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 3, 2016)

Prayer does wonders. Just my opinion.


----------



## Alex. (Aug 3, 2016)

yiostheoy said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> > emilynghiem said:
> ...


hardly...the "voice" is nothling like a mental illness. it is more a spiritual knowledge


----------



## Abishai100 (Aug 3, 2016)

*Gatorade Grade*

Gatorade, simply a sports drink, is suggested to improve mental vigor which can alleviate symptoms of anxiety/depression.

Go figure.  Strength and honor...


----------



## waltky (Sep 1, 2016)

Most Americans With Depression Not Being Treated Effectively...





*Most Americans With Depression Not Being Treated Appropriately*
_August 31, 2016 - Depressed Americans are not getting as much medical help as they need, or an appropriate level of treatment, according to a new medical study._


> Writing in the journal JAMA Internal Medicine, researchers from the Columbia University Medical Center and the University of Pennsylvania say that less than a third of Americans suffering from depression receive treatment.  Furthermore, the study found that for those who are getting treatment, “less than half of those with severe psychological distress are seen by a mental-health specialist.”
> 
> Symptoms of depression include feelings of sadness, lack of energy, loss of interest in daily activities, inability to sleep, anxiety, changes in appetite, suicidal thoughts and more.  “Greater clinical focus is needed on depression severity to align depression care with each patient’s needs,” said Dr. Mark Olfson, senior author of the report, a professor of psychiatry at Columbia and also practices at New York-Presbyterian Hospital.  “These patterns suggest that more needs to be done to ensure that depression care is neither too intensive nor insufficient for each patient," Olfson said. "Although screening tools provide only a rough index of depression severity, increasing their use might nevertheless help align depression care with each patient’s needs.”
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Oct 7, 2016)

Birth Control Pills Linked to Depression...




*Study: Birth Control Pills Linked to Depression; Adolescents Most Vulnerable*
_October 6, 2016  – A study of more than one million Danish women aged 15 to 34 showed a link between depression and oral contraceptives. The study was published in the Journal of the American Medical Association on Sept. 28._


> “Use of hormonal contraception, especially among adolescents, was associated with subsequent use of antidepressants and a first diagnosis of depression, suggesting depression as a potential adverse effect of hormonal contraceptive use,” the study concluded.  The study in JAMA also stated why studying the link between birth control pills and depression was important.  “Millions of women worldwide use hormonal contraception. Despite the clinical evidence of an influence of hormonal contraception on some women’s mood, associations between the use of hormonal contraception and mood disturbances remain inadequately addressed,” the study summary stated.
> 
> The methodology used for the study was as follows: “All women and adolescents aged 15 to 34 years who were living in Denmark were followed up from January 1, 2000, to December 2013, if they had no prior depression diagnosis, redeemed prescription for antidepressants, other major psychiatric diagnosis, cancer, venous thrombosis, or infertility treatment. Data were collected from January 1, 1995, to December 31, 2013, and analyzed from January 1, 2015, through April 1, 2016.”
> 
> ...


----------



## pjob (Oct 11, 2016)

I agree. All doctors want to do is write a prescription for an addictive drug. Anxiety is a very upsetting thing. It affects your activities of daily living, and often holds you back from pursuing your dreams


----------



## pjob (Oct 11, 2016)

Yes. I agree. You should be a counselor. I'm experiencing depression and anxiety because of past things that are over. Bitterness and anger are controlling me and I have many broken relationships .


----------



## waltky (Oct 19, 2016)

Drugs that help treat autoimmune diseases can also help treat depression...




*Study: Anti-inflammatory Drugs Also Fight Depression*
_October 18, 2016 - Drugs that are used to treat a number of autoimmune diseases appear to treat symptoms of depression as well. The finding of a new study suggests that anti-inflammatories, as they are known, may take their place alongside conventional treatments to help people with depression._


> An analysis of a number of drug studies involving people with autoimmune diseases, including psoriasis, rheumatoid arthritis and Crohn’s disease, found that participants with symptoms of depression were improved after the research ended.
> 
> Inflammation is culprit
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Dec 23, 2016)

Uncle Ferd gets depressed when his g/f won't talk to him on Facebook...




*Heavy Social Media Use Linked to Depression*
_December 22, 2016 - Heavy usage of social media can lead to depression, according to a new study._


> Writing in the journal Computers in Human Behavior, researchers from the University of Pittsburgh Center for Research on Media, Technology and Health (CRMTH), say “use of multiple platforms is more strongly associated with depression and anxiety among young adults.” Specifically, researchers found that people who report using between seven and 11 social media platforms are three times more likely to develop depression and anxiety than those who use between zero and two platforms.
> 
> These findings were the same even when adjusted for the total time users spent on social media. “This association is strong enough that clinicians could consider asking their patients with depression and anxiety about multiple platform use and counseling them that this use may be related to their symptoms,” said lead author and physician Brian A. Primack. “While we can’t tell from this study whether depressed and anxious people seek out multiple platforms or whether something about using multiple platforms can lead to depression and anxiety, in either case the results are potentially valuable.”
> 
> ...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 23, 2016)

Our culture is the causation for many "depressed" or anxious people.
We live empty lives we try to fill with stuff and more stuff. We try to convince ourselves working 10 hour jobs is worth it buy buying stuff. That new car (with a high monthly payment) a bigger house than others (with a high mortgage) and fill that house with more stuff.
Never realizing that the stuff isn't what is important, it is the important things we sacrifice to get the stuff. Namely time and effort.
  When you spend most of your waking hours to pay for the stuff you have, you don't have proper time to raise your children...spend with your spouse...and just as importantly doing things you enjoy. So your children suffer, your marriage suffers and you suffer.
So.... you buy more stuff...so you need to make more money to pay for that.
  It is a vicious, never ending progression that never satisfies - and NEVER compensates for what you are really missing: quality time for yourselves and your loved ones.

  You would be amazed by the therapeutic value of sitting with someone you love in a dark room...maybe a few candles...and just...be.
When is the last time you did that?


----------



## LyndaSexton (Dec 29, 2016)

Interesting discussion


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## SharpArrowhead (Jan 6, 2017)

Check vitamin d and niacin levels - it helped me!


----------



## anotherlife (Jan 6, 2017)

Can anxiety and depression be solved?  It can be researched of course, but can it be solved? 

Anxiety and depression exists because everyone's job duties are more than what can be accomplished.  This must be so, otherwise shareholders leave money on the table.

But if you can never accomplish what you signed up for, then you get anxious and depressed. 

Psychiatrists sell you that you can learn how to cope with whatever.  This is bull.  The solution to every anxiety and depression is to push back and reject the environment and its conditions.  But pervasive governments like those of western countries will never allow that.  They demand free labor, on behalf of their corporations.  Mystery solved.  Your anxiety and depression is now your core forever. 

Now check in to a suicide clinic and help them bill for some care dollars quickly.


----------



## waltky (Apr 10, 2017)

Depression is the most common cause of ill health...




*On World Health Day, WHO Focuses on Depression as Health Issue*
_April 07, 2017  — The World Health Organization Friday marked World Health Day with the warning that depression is the most common cause of ill health, affecting some 300 million people worldwide. The U.N. agency is urging people to seek treatment for depression, which can lead to disability and even death._


> WHO says conflict, wars and natural disasters are major risk factors for depression.  WHO estimates one in five people affected by these events suffers from depression or anxiety. Given the magnitude of the problem, it says mental health and psychosocial assistance should be a part of all humanitarian assistance.
> 
> Apart from these situations, WHO reports depression is the leading cause of disability. The director of WHO’s department of Mental Health and Substance Abuse, Shekhar Saxena, says depression is behind a global epidemic of death by suicide.“All over the world, 800,000 people die because of suicide every year and this converts into a death every 40 seconds," said Saxena. "So, while we are dealing with the number of deaths, which are of course very unfortunate in conflicts and wars, we also need to remember that there are silent epidemics going on in the world, which are also killing a very large number of people without obvious headlines and banners.”
> 
> ...



See also:

*Sierra Leone Grapples with Mental Health Impact of Ebola*
_April 07, 2017  —  With the recent Ebola crisis, officials in Sierra Leone have seen a rise in mental health concerns. Mustapha Kallon's problems are typical. He survived Ebola but lost many family members during the epidemic.  "Whenever I think of my parents, I feel depressed," he said._


> Kallon said he turned to alcohol to cope with his grief. He was still receiving care in the Ebola treatment unit when his parents died from the virus. He didn't get to say goodbye and doesn't even know where they are buried.  Sometimes Kallon goes with fellow Ebola survivors when they visit the graves of their loved ones.
> 
> 'I always cry'
> 
> ...


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 10, 2017)

waltky said:


> Anxiety disorders 'need more research'...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are various classifications for these.

Most of them are treated with happy pills.

I dated a lady (SWF) for a while who took happy pills and she gave me one to try.

I am normally always happy.

It gave me a sense of euphoria and a carelessness about everything and anything.

So they are powerful pills and they work good.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 10, 2017)

anotherlife said:


> Can anxiety and depression be solved?  It can be researched of course, but can it be solved?
> 
> Anxiety and depression exists because everyone's job duties are more than what can be accomplished.  This must be so, otherwise shareholders leave money on the table.
> 
> ...


Happy pills will cure anything.

Just don't run out of happy pills or the money to buy them with.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 10, 2017)

Alex. said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> > Alex. said:
> ...


Once again ...

When you talk to God it is called prayer.

When God talks to you it is called schizophrenia.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 10, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Prayer does wonders. Just my opinion.


Personally I get more out of singing.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 10, 2017)

SharpArrowhead said:


> Check vitamin d and niacin levels - it helped me!


One Centrum Silver per day should cover most if not all vitamins.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 10, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Our culture is the causation for many "depressed" or anxious people.
> We live empty lives we try to fill with stuff and more stuff. We try to convince ourselves working 10 hour jobs is worth it buy buying stuff. That new car (with a high monthly payment) a bigger house than others (with a high mortgage) and fill that house with more stuff.
> Never realizing that the stuff isn't what is important, it is the important things we sacrifice to get the stuff. Namely time and effort.
> When you spend most of your waking hours to pay for the stuff you have, you don't have proper time to raise your children...spend with your spouse...and just as importantly doing things you enjoy. So your children suffer, your marriage suffers and you suffer.
> ...


For some people however the issue is brain chemistry.

The lady (SWF) whom I used to date who took happy pills 3 times per day (dawn, noon, dusk) really needed them.

With happy pills in her she was an angel.

Without them if she skipped them she was Medusa herself.  Her whole mood and looks changed and she had that serial killer cannibal look as she stared fixed at you.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 10, 2017)

Never underestimate schizophrenia or bipolar disease.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2017)

waltky said:


> The U.N. agency is urging people to seek treatment for depression, which can lead to disability and even death.



Which is what they secretly hope for. Stay in bed, wait to die and hope its soon.


----------



## yiostheoy (Apr 10, 2017)

Just get you some happy pills !!!

Then Life Is Good !!!


----------



## beckycoles (May 11, 2017)

Yes, its time we start taking depression more seriously both in the field of research as well as awareness. Learning to read the symptoms and read them quickly is essential. Many people stay away from individual counseling because of the various prejudice they have. Awareness and research will help break the yoke and lead lead people to happier and healthier life. You can speak more about this with relationship therapists Newport Beach.


----------



## waltky (May 25, 2017)

Probiotics may help with depression...





*Probiotics Show Promise as Mood Elevator*
_May 25, 2017 - A new study suggests that probiotics, so-called "good" bacteria that aid in digestion, may also ease symptoms of depression. The finding adds to a growing body of evidence that what happens in the gut affects the brain._


> Some 300 to 500 bacterial species inhabit the human gut, many aiding in digestion and the proper functioning of the gastrointestinal tract.  Experts say some of these bacteria produce proteins that communicate with the brain.
> 
> Your gut, your mood
> 
> ...


----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2017)

Heya Waltky! Just wanted to give ya a


----------



## waltky (May 25, 2017)

Hey Miss Gracie...

... Uncle Ferd jealous...

... possum blushin'.


----------



## Gracie (May 25, 2017)

Give all of 'em a big ol hug for me.


----------



## anotherlife (May 26, 2017)

The cause of anxiety and depression is deindustrialization.  It was internationally measured, that the happiness level of the most unskilled Indian rickshaw drivers was a lot higher than most Americans.  This is because it is what you may achieve in the future is what makes you happy, and what you may lose in the future is what makes you an anxiety.  Western people can only lose, they have been losing since 1999 continuously, and now they are down to their 1985 level, still nose diving quickly.  May I suggest that western people take advantage of their second amendment and resolve their future by trying out if the bullets are soft or hard? Anxiety treatment.


----------



## kate620 (Apr 13, 2018)

Lumpy 1 said:


> I'm probably wrong but their seems to be an uptick in anxiety and depression, first I wonder if this is a result of both illegal and legal drug use over the past 50 years and the resulting generational chromosome mutations of the human species.
> 
> Then I say, eh ..


I think it has a lot to do with the rise of social media.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 13, 2018)

You now all those cell towers they put up everywhere?

yeah, those. . . 


*Microwave frequency electromagnetic fields (EMFs) produce widespread neuropsychiatric effects including depression*
Microwave frequency electromagnetic fields (EMFs) produce widespread neuropsychiatric effects including depression - ScienceDirect
*Highlights*
•
Microwave EMFs activate voltage-gated Ca2+ channels (VGCCs) concentrated in the brain.

•
Animal studies show such low level MWV EMFs have diverse high impacts in the brain.

•
VGCC activity causes widespread neuropsychiatric effects in humans (genetic studies).

•
26 studies have EMFs assoc. with neuropsychiatric effects; 5 criteria show causality.

•
MWV EMFs cause at least 13 neuropsychiatric effects including depression in humans.

"Excessive VGCC activity has been shown from genetic polymorphism studies to have roles in producing neuropsychiatric changes in humans. Two U.S. government reports from the 1970s to 1980s provide evidence for many neuropsychiatric effects of non-thermal microwave EMFs, based on occupational exposure studies. 18 more recent epidemiological studies, provide substantial evidence that microwave EMFs from cell/mobile phone base stations, excessive cell/mobile phone usage and from wireless smart meters can each produce similar patterns of neuropsychiatric effects, with several of these studies showing clear dose–response relationships. Lesser evidence from 6 additional studies suggests that short wave, radio station, occupational and digital TV antenna exposures may produce similar neuropsychiatric effects. Among the more commonly reported changes are sleep disturbance/insomnia, headache, depression/depressive symptoms, fatigue/tiredness, dysesthesia, concentration/attention dysfunction, memory changes, dizziness, irritability, loss of appetite/body weight, restlessness/anxiety, nausea, skin burning/tingling/dermographism and EEG changes. In summary, then, the mechanism of action of microwave EMFs, the role of the VGCCs in the brain, the impact of non-thermal EMFs on the brain, extensive epidemiological studies performed over the past 50 years, and five criteria testing for causality, all collectively show that various non-thermal microwave EMF exposures produce diverse neuropsychiatric effects."

Did you know that EMF cause depression, anxiety and mental issues?

[Neurotic disturbances, depression and anxiety disorders in the population living in the vicinity of overhead high-voltage transmission line 400 kV...  - PubMed - NCBI

Naturally, this is very controversial.

Could certain frequencies of electromagnetic waves or radiation interfere with brain function?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Apr 13, 2018)

kate620 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm probably wrong but their seems to be an uptick in anxiety and depression, first I wonder if this is a result of both illegal and legal drug use over the past 50 years and the resulting generational chromosome mutations of the human species.
> ...



I'm thinkin that I agree, a combo special perhaps .. and welcome to the USMB Kate.. there's plenty of good and not so good around here, I hope you're entertained.. &


----------

